# Games with the best graphics!



## 1nf3rn0x (May 14, 2011)

Basically, I've played Crysis and Metro 2033, but are there any other games that have beautiful graphics? I'm really looking to BF3, it looks fun and graphics are superb!

So, what other games have nice graphics that literally make you say wow?!!?


----------



## Evolved (May 14, 2011)

Mass Effect 2
Bad Company 2

I really can't think of anything that is better looking.
Since you've mentioned Crysis and Metro, I don't know what else.

Maybe Shogun 2 in full 1080p and DX11?


----------



## mdsx1950 (May 14, 2011)

Just Cause 2 had beautiful graphics.


----------



## claylomax (May 14, 2011)

Deja vu; I swear there was a thread like this weeks ago. EDIT: Sorry, it was this one: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=142812


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (May 14, 2011)

Gay, thread must be closed nao D: -_-


----------



## wolf (May 14, 2011)

Actually Portal 2 really blew me away, I wasn't expecting how epically nice it would look.


----------



## RejZoR (May 14, 2011)

Usually first person shooter games have the edge here but i have to say that latest NFS Hot Pursuit looks incredibly nice. You just have to enable MLAA to get rid of the jaggies.


----------



## Jetster (May 14, 2011)

Dead Space 2


----------



## Funtoss (May 14, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> Usually first person shooter games have the edge here but i have to say that latest NFS Hot Pursuit looks incredibly nice. You just have to enable MLAA to get rid of the jaggies.



How do i enable the MLAA?


----------



## btarunr (May 14, 2011)

Funtoss said:


> How do i enable the MLAA?



You can't. You don't have Radeon.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 14, 2011)

btarunr said:


> You can't. You don't have Radeon.



so his 2 6850's in crossfire aren't radeon? (sorry - i thought that guy was the op)

with his nvidia cards he can just set up application specific normal AA from the driver menu anyway, won't slow down nfs HP too much having 2-4-maybe even 8xq AA


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 14, 2011)

Avatar maxed, Assasins Creed DX10 maxed. Also helps if you can play games at high, high resolution. You would be surprised how many mediocre looking games can end up looking stunning.

I know it gets alot of flack but seriously Crysis 2 on the maximum settings at 2048x1536 looks stunning and easily pees on most DX9 titles.


----------



## left4lol (May 14, 2011)

Upcoming The Witcher 2
Prety much RPG equivalent of Crysis


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (May 14, 2011)

^ Amazing!


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 14, 2011)

It just looks like oblivion with texture packs in the first one.


----------



## Ra97oR (May 14, 2011)

Crysis/ Crysis Warhead with custom config (settings much higher than in-game max), I play MWLL with such config, and its jaw droppingly nice. Lighting effect can be set just right instead of super bloom.


----------



## entropy13 (May 14, 2011)

left4lol said:


> Upcoming The Witcher 2
> Prety much RPG equivalent of Crysis
> http://image.jeuxvideo.com/images/pc/t/h/the-witcher-2-assassins-of-kings-pc-1303137232-273.jpg
> http://h-7.abload.de/img/the-witcher-2-assassindu5t.jpg



It's not the RPG equivalent of Crysis, it's the RPG equivalent of Crysis 2 since it's DX9.


----------



## left4lol (May 14, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> It just looks like oblivion with texture packs in the first one.


Even with texture mod Oblivion doesn't have that level of Parallax mapping .


entropy13 said:


> It's not the RPG equivalent of Crysis, it's the RPG equivalent of Crysis 2 since it's DX9.


The texture is far better though. pretty much the only game other than Crysis that have 4096x4096 texture. So it more equivalent to dx9 Crysis.


----------



## stuartb04 (May 14, 2011)

those witcher 2 screenies are wow

the detail is amazing


----------



## Zyon (May 14, 2011)

Diablo 1.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 14, 2011)

left4lol said:


> Even with texture mod Oblivion doesn't have that level of Parallax mapping .



Yes, they do. Trust me I've spent 10s of hours tweaking my custom set of textures on oblivion. I'm eying this thing top to bottom and it's just not showing me anything impressive. The lighting isn't even that great. The most notable feature is the biped, the rest is "meh".


----------



## horik (May 14, 2011)

I wonder when they will use the potential of dx11 cards,i remember when i first played Far Cry,that was a big change.


----------



## Benetanegia (May 14, 2011)

I think OGE (Oblivion Graphics Extender) added Parallax mapping or some other mod added parallax or something that looked close enough. But, certainly vanilla Oblivion did not have parallax mapping and no ammount of texture tweaking could add the same quality bump effect. Either way those screenshots look way better than Oblivion when I install every posible graphic mod, but you'd expect that from a game released 5 years later. 

That being said, IMO Witcher 2 does not look all that good anyway, except for the textures, it looks 2008-ish at best, not what you would expect in 2011. (but I could say the same about 99% of games)


----------



## entropy13 (May 14, 2011)

GTA IV with Improved Graphics Mod v. 1.1 (either with or without ENB) looks great actually.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 14, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> GTA IV with Improved Graphics Mod v. 1.1 (either with or without ENB) looks great actually.



It looks ok, but the models in that game lack the detailed textures of games like Metro or even Bad Company 2.


----------



## red1414 (May 14, 2011)

*graphics*

Stalker cop DX11 cranked up looks decent.


----------



## Over_Lord (May 14, 2011)

crysis with extreme quality exec, natural tods and the best map(i dont remember the name of the map download)


----------



## left4lol (May 14, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Yes, they do. Trust me I've spent 10s of hours tweaking my custom set of textures on oblivion. I'm eying this thing top to bottom and it's just not showing me anything impressive. The lighting isn't even that great. The most notable feature is the biped, the rest is "meh".


Pic or it didn't happen , I have yet to see a graphic mod from oblivion that make it even close to that screenshot .


----------



## entropy13 (May 14, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> It looks ok, but the models in that game lack the detailed textures of games like Metro or even Bad Company 2.



And they were also released in 2008?


----------



## wolf (May 14, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> And they were also released in 2008?



not really... both games (Metro 2033/BC2) came out in march 2010....


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 14, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> And they were also released in 2008?



I'm not sure what release date has to do with anything, OP was asking for best looking games, not decent looking games with lower detailed models. Crysis was 07 and is still one of the best looking games out there. Roll your eyes elsewhere.  Morrowind was amazing for it's time, but you don't see me mentioning it here.




wolf said:


> not really... both games (Metro 2033/BC2) came out in march 2010....



He was being sarcastic.


----------



## entropy13 (May 14, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'm not sure what release date has to do with anything, OP was asking for best looking games, not decent looking games with lower detailed models. Crysis was 07 and is still one of the best looking games out there. Roll your eyes elsewhere.  Morrowind was amazing for it's time, but you don't see me mentioning it here.



And you *conveniently* disregarded anything in that post of mine after "IV." 

Release date had to do with that because, in your *point of view* you're comparing a VANILLA 2008 game (since you maintain that the game lacks "detailed textures", which is true *if you ignore the rest of my statement*) with a pair of 2010 games, "vanilla" at that but have detailed textures already.

Also the ENB series mod actually outputs the textures at twice your playing resolution (that's why the opening Rockstar Games credits looks that way). I tried tweaking the config, more than 2x is a slideshow since it was already barely playable LOL (I since removed ENB though and stuck with Improved Graphics Mod w/o ENB - although having ENB makes it look great, it's actually barely playable LOL).


"but the models in that game lack the detailed textures" <-- so what was the mods for? How would there have been an "Improved Graphics" if the lack of detailed textures was still not addressed?


----------



## BondExtreme (May 14, 2011)

Battlefield 3!


----------



## erocker (May 14, 2011)

Dirt 2 looks very good.


----------



## Kursah (May 14, 2011)

erocker said:


> Dirt 2 looks very good.



+1 and screenies for Dirt 3 look good as well.


----------



## erocker (May 14, 2011)

Bah screens, here's a video that I made: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oksKOHtO_wE


*Need to make a new one with Utah.


----------



## BondExtreme (May 14, 2011)

Aren't we forgetting Dirt 3? xD


----------



## pr0n Inspector (May 15, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> Aren't we forgetting Dirt 3? xD
> http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360...t-3-multiplayer-screens-20110420091121152.jpg
> http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360...t-3-multiplayer-screens-20110420091105309.jpg
> http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360/image/article/111/1113910/dirt-3-20100818084112235.jpg



We tried so hard to eliminate chromatic aberration in photographs, and now not only Star Wars, even games try to  dd it to a sharp  image. GREAT.


----------



## snuif09 (May 15, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Is9nujmgPBo

Hawken all the way.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 15, 2011)

snuif09 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Is9nujmgPBo
> 
> Hawken all the way.



Looks nice. But any FPS without destructible environments now is garbage IMO.


----------



## RejZoR (May 15, 2011)

What i like the most in this game are not the graphics but sound. It's superb. Dull sound in the distance, mechanical footsteps of a heavy walker, explosions, the wind whistling between structures. Incredible.


----------



## St.Alia-Of-The-Knife (Jun 4, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> Battlefield 3!
> 
> http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360/image/article/116/1167108/battlefield-3-20110510101714185.jpg
> http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/article/116/1160630/battlefield-3-20110408004714669.jpg
> http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/article/115/1152917/battlefield-3-20110301103937539.jpg



just where did you get those wonderful pics?


----------



## qubit (Jun 4, 2011)

Call of Duty: Black Ops obviously, because everyone slags it off. 

I've just bought it for the princely sum of £20 from Amazon by the way, after having played the multiplayer demo. No way was I putting out £40 for it. :shadedshu


----------



## D007 (Jun 4, 2011)

Batman Archam Asylum, Bioshock 1/2, Splinter cell conviction, Start wars TFU and TFU2, Cryostasis. Even Half life 2, Fear 2 project origin and Chronicles of riddick, "Escape from butcher bay and assault on dark athena" are pretty. I like the old ghost busters game though too.. Something to look at.


----------



## JATownes (Jun 4, 2011)

DCS A-10C Warthog  ---Best graphics I've seen in a very long time.  But the game is hard as hell.  A true flight simulator.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 4, 2011)

best looking games

Shogun II at 1920x1080 or higher resolution in DX11 mode with all settings maxed

tell me what other game offers at least on my rig 20-30 thousand soldiers on screen that have the same detail level as games like Dragon Age origins etc. 














Also id have say

Duke Nukem Forever.. im sorry best looking Tits an Ass in a game by far lol


----------



## qubit (Jun 4, 2011)

JATownes said:


> DCS A-10C Warthog  ---Best graphics I've seen in a very long time.  But the game is hard as hell.  A true flight simulator.
> 
> http://www.digitalcombatsimulator.com/images/warthog/Model.jpg
> 
> http://www.digitalcombatsimulator.com/images/warthog/Weapons.jpg



Wow, no kidding, That's near photorealistic.


----------



## JATownes (Jun 4, 2011)

qubit said:


> Wow, no kidding, That's near photorealistic.



Check it out on Steam and watch the video.  There are portions of the trailer that look absolutely real.  But like I said, the game is hard as hell.  It is going to take me a month or two just to fly the damn thing, much less shoot something.


----------



## qubit (Jun 4, 2011)

JATownes said:


> Check it out on Steam and watch the video.  There are portions of the trailer that look absolutely real.  But like I said, the game is hard as hell.  It is going to take me a month or two just to fly the damn thing, much less shoot something.



Steam, I don't understand? Clicking your link takes me to their website, where it appears I can legitimately download this for free - is this a free product?  They even give you a torrent link!

I've looked for it on Steam, but can't find it there.


----------



## JATownes (Jun 4, 2011)

If its free I'm going to be upset, I paid $60 on Steam for it.   I find it on Steam by searching for A-10C.  But if you can snag it for free, go for it! They are an indie developer, so who knows.


----------



## qubit (Jun 4, 2011)

JATownes said:


> If its free I'm going to be upset, I paid $60 on Steam for it.   I find it on Steam by searching for A-10C.  But if you can snag it for free, go for it! They are an indie developer, so who knows.



Nah, I still can't find it. Steam loves region coding like on DVDs, w*nkers.  If you're outta the zone, it just pretends that the product doesn't exist when you search for it.

Now, have a look at those download links on the site you pointed to. Does it look like it's the same thing as you've got on Steam? I can't see anything about payment there either, hence I surmise that it's free. The odd thing is that when something is free, they usually like to tell you and fairly loudly too, but here there's nothing.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 4, 2011)

Jetster said:


> Dead Space 2



yep dead space 2. i ve read some review and it said the graphic is pretty nice


----------



## Asylum (Jun 4, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> Battlefield 3!
> 
> http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360/image/article/116/1167108/battlefield-3-20110510101714185.jpg
> http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/article/116/1160630/battlefield-3-20110408004714669.jpg
> http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/article/115/1152917/battlefield-3-20110301103937539.jpg




+1 on Battle Field 3 its going to be awsome.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 4, 2011)

Evolved said:


> Mass Effect 2
> Bad Company 2
> 
> I really can't think of anything that is better looking.
> ...



patch wont be out for a few weeks, itd still DX9, max


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 4, 2011)

shogun II is DX11 and has been for over a month no idea where the hell youve been lol the patch released a long while back it was massive and causes issues for alot of ppl which then resulted in a smaller patch that fixed a couple things broke more stuff lol now theres another big patch in the works

That said DX11 all settings maxxed out Shogun II looks damn sexy especially with alot of soldiers on screen. problem is to run those settings and get a decent frame rate you need 2x 580s or 2x 6950s to even get 40fps games more demanding then Metro 2033


----------



## Pjokerxp_ (Jun 4, 2011)

Natural Selection 2 Uses the most of you hardcore hardware to date..

this game uses Lua engine and all are C++ codes. its a steam game that has online only no single player.

this game has the best GFX to date because its gfx all dynamic no static photoshopped crap from 2005.

*Dynamic Lights, Dynamic Shadows even dynamic Infestation. *and this the only game in the world that is RTS + FPS altogether.

one round take you more than 35 mintues to complete if there are *5 Vs 5* players playing Aliens against Mariens.

Also this game has map editor and engine editor for free when going to TOOLS menu on steam client. and you can use what you created on a public server and play with othes on the net.

This game is massive and once you get the hang of it... check it out 

http://www.naturalselection2.com/


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 4, 2011)

nah that dosent make it best

Crysis the original was all dynamic as well and makes the above look like shit

and yea that above game is photoshopped crap lol every game is because all textures normal maps ambient occlusion maps glow maps. etc are from photoshop lol just busting your balls but yea

Crysis looks better and is also dynamic lighting shadows etc.


----------



## Pjokerxp_ (Jun 4, 2011)

Asylum said:


> +1 on Battle Field 3 its going to be awsome.



Battlefield will use Defered Rendering which is mostly created and done for consoles.

nothing new here... bf is nothing compared to games that uses forward rendering which is more powerfull than defered rendering.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 4, 2011)

i have the feeling you have no idea what your talking about in relation to game engines and how they function

that said
Crysis Extreme mod


----------



## Pjokerxp_ (Jun 4, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> nah that dosent make it best
> 
> Crysis the original was all dynamic as well and makes the above look like shit
> 
> ...



i am not making NS2 head to head with crysis! we all know crysis is a powerfull engine.. but still no game is using their engine... only one game as i recall and its name is "Drug Wars" in 2008. 

NS2 is all dynamic real time. for online experience to the max. which all games besides crysis dont have in its online.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 4, 2011)

and yet its dynamic and looks worse then Bad Company 2 in DX9 mode it has nice features and could make for a damn good game engine but it remains to be seen. 

but 5v5 isny online experience to the max. if i wanted 5v5 type gameplay id go back to linking the original console titles from 2000-2005 lol

as for Forward rendering vs Deffered Rendering read the blog here
http://graphicrants.blogspot.com/2008/08/deferred-rendering.html

Forward Rendering is superior but its also worthless in a real time enviroment once you start upping the graphics 

example large view distances multiple light sources etc add in tessellation, and destruction 

the more light sources the more draws that have to be made as a light hits an object more objects aka pieces means more extra light draws means performance drops theres a reason very few game engines use Forward Rendering and theres a reason that the above engine used in that game you posted probably wont see any form of adoption

as for Crysis yes its online has all the same things you see in single player the config used above is a simple file edit and it works online. it also offers larger scale fights then NS2 and then some.

not trying to jump down your throat but theres many ways to render a polygon some are better for games then others full forward rendering isnt that great. Its wasteful and thats why its not used often.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 4, 2011)

Pjokerxp_ said:


> i am not making NS2 head to head with crysis! we all know crysis is a powerfull engine.. but still no game is using their engine... only one game as i recall and its name is "Drug Wars" in 2008.
> 
> NS2 is all dynamic real time. for online experience to the max. which all games besides crysis dont have in its online.



you ever heard of "entropia universe?" its probably worth more than your sad ass


----------



## Pjokerxp_ (Jun 4, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> and yet its dynamic and looks worse then Bad Company 2 in DX9 mode it has nice features and could make for a damn good game engine but it remains to be seen.
> 
> but 5v5 isny online experience to the max. if i wanted 5v5 type gameplay id go back to linking the original console titles from 2000-2005 lol
> 
> ...



yes this not a shooter game... it is an Real time strategy with FPS.

and no other game in the world has that... so i dont think you know what i mean but if yuo want to understand more here is a couple of videos...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0BoZVE0czQ


----------



## Pjokerxp_ (Jun 4, 2011)

there is something wrong with this forum it constantly tells me to refresh? why? and when i do i see more of you post


----------



## Pjokerxp_ (Jun 4, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you ever heard of "entropia universe?" its probably worth more than your sad ass



yeah am not into games monthly payments! i already have bill to pay and am not gioing to pay monthly bills just to play game.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 4, 2011)

i understand all to well its a mix genre that dosent mean anything to me

because in reality you can mix whatever i can make a battle of 150v 150 men in Gamebryo Game engine aka Fallout New Vegas mod with rockets and nuclear warheads it still looks better and runs better

point is im well aware of what the game engine can do

my point is no real developer will be LIMITED by a game engine game engines are ment to be adapted and changed

good example Look at Call Of Duty its based on the Quake 3 engine with its base code written in 1999 its now 12 years old.

another example  Unreal Engine 4 in development is an updated 3.0 which is updated 2.5 which is based on 2.0 which saw the first game using it released in 2002

basically put any game engine can be used for any kind of game it all depends on the tools available and the developers willingness

example UE3 can be used for a stradegy game but it usually isnt. if you get what im saying your really only limited by the knowledge you have of the game engine

i could say that NS2 is far behind Frostbite or Cry Engine 2

Frostbite offers destructable enviroments with BF3 and the new game allows for skyscrappers to tumble to the city streets with the streets themselves able to crack and open up with the tremors from such things.

overall a game engines limitations are the developers limitation NS2 is a decent engine but what they used it for anyone could use any other game engine to do if they felt up to it.

another example

the EGO / Neon engine from codemasters originally developed for GRID, Dirt, etc was updated and revamped for DX11 and was also used in 2 FPS games so they went from the Racing genre to FPS. again any game engine can be used to run any kind of game. just takes time and resources.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 4, 2011)

Pjokerxp_ said:


> yeah am not into games monthly payments! i already have bill to pay and am not gioing to pay monthly bills just to play game.



i dont pay, if i play for free, by "sweating" if im in there.... and its one of the few commercial games, i found it worth noting


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 4, 2011)

Dwarf fortress.. sexy game imo


----------



## T3kl0rd (Jun 13, 2011)

OMG, the A-10 game appears to really be free, that is a huge dl!  I was admiring this game on Steam, gonna check this out!

WoW makes me say wow in proportion to the amount of polygons they used, preferred the pre-Cataclysm look.

Crysis Maximum Edition is nice and there are mods to improve it.  S.T.A.L.K.E.R. has a mod to improve it.  UTIII looks nice to me, especially after having played all the others.  Skyrim and BF3 will inspire awe.


----------



## qubit (Jun 13, 2011)

Duke Nukem Forever!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 13, 2011)

yea Duke Nukem Tits an Ass are pretty much unmatched...lolz


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 13, 2011)

Metro 2033


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 13, 2011)

Minecraft


----------



## Batou1986 (Jun 13, 2011)

DCS A-10 is not free you still need a key for there download version


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 13, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Minecraft



i know someone who actually had to turn the graphics down to play that...


----------



## T3kl0rd (Jun 14, 2011)

Batou1986 said:


> DCS A-10 is not free you still need a key for there download version


It's not in their e-shop, how r u supposed to pay for it?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 14, 2011)

Uncharted 2 (and now 3) - PS3
Crysis (original) - PC


----------

